# Plantation grown Qld Maple



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Milled these last few days,plantation grown Qld Maple.All boards quarter sawn,from a log around 24 inches(600mm) diameter.Age of tree around 50 -60 years old. Wondering what species are gown in plantations, in the U.S? Cheers:thumbsup:


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

I have never heard of an industry to grow "old growth" trees. That would certainly take some long range planning. 

Just who would be the investors in this company?

G


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> I have never heard of an industry to grow "old growth" trees. That would certainly take some long range planning.
> 
> Just who would be the investors in this company?
> 
> G


 I wouldn't call trees 'old growth' if they are allowed to grow 50 years, this species in the wild probably attains a lifespan of 200 plus years,so at 50 nowhere near maturity.As for investors,anyone who owns land suitable for growing the species,and a passion for farm forestry.The more plantations we grow of tropical timber species,the less need we have of extracting timber from our native rainforests,here in Australia,and throughout the tropics.:thumbsup:


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

That was an abbreviation for queensland grown not old growth, correct? Pine trees are mostly what you'll find grown in plantations here in the usa.


----------



## DRB (May 10, 2009)

Yep most plantations in the states are pine but in the west there are lots of Orchards where English Walnut trees are grown for nuts. The orchards often end up being harvested for lumber as they get to old. Makes great gun stock material. I believe in the South East you will find Pecan Orchards that the same thing happens to. But I have never lived in the South.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Julian the woodnut said:


> That was an abbreviation for queensland grown not old growth, correct?


Yep.



DRB said:


> . . . I believe in the South East you will find Pecan Orchards that the same thing happens to. But I have never lived in the South.


I don't really know where the largest concentration of Pecan orchards are, but we're covered up with them here in north central Texas. I believe they are to be found almost universally in the eastern half of our state from the Rio Grande to the Red River but don't take that as gospel. And you're right about the southeast they are also to be found in abundance in Miss, La, Ga, Fla, Tn, Ark, the Carolina's . . . 


But I'm sure Julian is right about SYP being the most prolific commercially grown species by far. 







.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Crikey! I decided to search some of my guesses about pecan production. Texas and Georgia swap being the largest producers depeding on the year. But depending on what site you land on, the largest Pecan orchard is either in NSW (Australia) or near Tuscon Arizona. 

The Australian farm has 70,000 trees but I couldn't find a refernce to how many hectares they have. The Arizona orchard has 7000 acres of them. Arizona farm would only need to have 10 trees per acre to hit 70,000 and having worked on a pecan orchard one summer in my early 20s I know they considerably more trees than that per acre - I'm going to guess 20+ easily. 

According to my brief hit-and-run research over the last few minutes there are pecan orchards all over the south from Cali to Fla and all points in between. The orchard in Australia was established by a guy from New Mexico in 1968. 

We're supposed to learn something everyday I guess I can go fishing now. 


.


----------



## jeffreythree (Jan 9, 2008)

I have met some people with black walnut plantations, but they have not reached their first harvest. Sugar maple could be considered plantation grown in a sugar operation. Lots of pine in East Texas, the state forester told me to cut everything down and plant pine since it was the only tree worth growing in the US :huh:. I am just not a plantation tree kind of guy. 

I think the Germans have started reducing their rotations, but they have interesting ideas on forestry with their Dauerwald concept (which I like) and 100-300 year rotations for oak(don't like). Do you really think my great great great great great grandchildren will appreciate that I planted some tree plantation for them? I have a pretty cool American Forestry Association book on it called The Forest Manager by Dr. Karl Dannecker. Here is what Dauerwald is: http://www.fao.org/forestry/docrep/wfcxi/publi/v3/T13E/2-3.HTM


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

I know one of our foresters has a Royal Paulowinia plantation.


----------



## cody.sheridan-2008 (May 23, 2010)

most plantations in Australia are also pine, unfortunately. Hate the stuff!


----------



## mrbentontoyou (Aug 3, 2010)

that stuff almost looks mahogany-ish, way redder than maple here in the us. do you have any pics of flat sawn the flat sawn grain?


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

mrbentontoyou said:


> that stuff almost looks mahogany-ish, way redder than maple here in the us.



Queensland "maple" is not even remotely related to what we in North America call maple (except in that they are both woody plants).


----------



## MAPLEMAN (Jan 21, 2009)

Here's a few flat sawn pics Mrbentontoyou,the grain is little different.Cheers:thumbsup:


----------

